# Commute from Dubai to Abu Dhabi



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Anyone done/doing this or have any experience of;

- Is the traffic horrible? 
- How long does it take on average? 
- Fuel Costs per month?

Would be from Greens to Electra St in Abu Dhabi. Moving is not an option so would have to be a commute 

The job is a good opportunity but having commuted in the UK before I'm not sure its worth it?

Any experiences/opinions welcome!

Thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Rowanpc said:


> Anyone done/doing this or have any experience of;
> 
> - Is the traffic horrible?
> - How long does it take on average?
> ...


time - have done the commute from Greens to close to Electra street for a month. Used to take 1 hr 15 mins with a short break in between. Its c. 125 km. An added factor was how long it would take to get on to SZR from Greens - used to go through knowledge village and sometimes would take ages. Things might have changed now.
Fuel - Depends on the car obviously, but roughly about 900 Dhs for 22 days (c. 5500 km). also, try and do this on a rented car, as the kms rack up pretty quickly.

Traffic - you have to be on the lookout all the time. Busy, fast, idiotic. Also, at least once or twice a week there would be a hold up (rain, fog, accident, dust storm).

Car pool. This is the only sane way to do the commute.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

My OH travelled quite regularly for 6 months or so to Abu Dhabi.
We currently live in Dubai Marina.



Rowanpc said:


> Anyone done/doing this or have any experience of;
> 
> - Is the traffic horrible?
> It's steady. The main thing that bothers most UK drivers is stopping distance and the speed in which some idiots drive without a good stopping distance.
> ...


You also have to remember that before the new law (which meant public sector Abu Dhabi Residents have to move to Abu Dhabi) a lot of people commuted to Abu Dhabi from Dubai. It's very common still.

P.S. Also good to note that there have been 95 deaths on UAE roads within the past 11 months, so drive safe here.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Time:

Thursday evenings are always very bad, from 230-7pm. Other days are manageable before 430pm
As rsinner said, getting onto SZR Southbound from the Greens will be a headache
If there is an accident be prepared to lose anything from 10-30 minutes on the road
The opening of a new road from the Yas freeway directly into Tourist club means your commute may be 5-10 shorter than what it would have been a month back

Safety:
As Izzy said there is no concept of safe stopping distance and many drivers will think you are stupid for allowing space between cars.
Even though you may not witness many serious accident, some of them wil have you shaking your head in disbelief, not because of the severity but because of the apparent stupidity involved
People drive badly and think they are brave for doing so

And the main factor IMO would be your potential working hours; if they are 9-11 hours everyday, then I would stay away from a further 3 hours of commuting
If it is the standard 8 hours, then commuting can be an option


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

IzzyBella said:


> P.S. Also good to note that there have been 95 deaths on UAE roads within the past 11 months, so drive safe here.[/COLOR]


Sadly I am sure your number is only for one city, the numbers for UAE would be much higher for the last 11 months


----------



## Rowanpc (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks guys - appreciate the heads up.

Working days are generally 10+ hours unfortunately so factor in another 3 and i dont think it really works...wouldnt have any time to enjoy the extra cash!

I'll stick to my 15 min commute up SZR!

Rowan


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Wise decision

I did DIFC area to Hamdan St for 6 months. It was utter misery. Many people seem to do the commute for years with few complaints. I can only think they are putting on brave faces. 

Marina to somewhere like AD airport might be fine especially if you aren't doing standard working hours. Getting into central AD and parking is a nightmare. The trip back is worse as all the commuter traffic is funnelled through Jebel Ali. Always back ups and delays. Thursdays are much worse and you can bank on a minimum of 2hrs from central AD to the Marina area. From there it's bumper to bumper until Trade Centre at least.


----------

